# Newspaper Combine: Provide top-entrance for egress and ventilation?



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

When doing a newspaper combine, is it recommend to provide a top entrance and/or top ventilation for the top box? Otherwise, do they run the chance of overheating or disease because they can't poop?


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

They can chew through it over night I don't make a top opening but my inner covers have a notch for ventilation.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I put the bottom board of the hive to be combined on top and slip a entrance reducer in.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Just Placed a couple of popsicle sticks between inner cover and hive body. That's all I do.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I made several screened shims with 1/8 hardware cloth (hundred and one uses). Anytime I need to combine I use one. 

Will let the hive sit for a day or a weeks depending on the goal. The bees can keep the hive cool by fanning air through a screen to the box below. I usually give each an entrance but don't have to with a screen, if I'm worry about robbing I may not. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?330787-Laying-Worker-Easy-Fix


----------

